# [SOLVED] Linux Mint Wifi Can't Connect to wpa2 level security



## Clavin12 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi,

I recently bought a Netgear wireless USB adapter and have installed it properly on my Linux Mint 10 distro. However, although I can connect to networks without security, I cannot connect to networks with wpa2 security. I do not want to downgrade to wpa because the router tells me it will decrease my speed. I do not know about wep type security but again I don't want to downgrade. I'm sure other's have had this problem, and would appreciate some advice.

Here are the necessary documents:

lspci output

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE/PE DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 03)
00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03)
00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)
00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)
00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)
00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)
00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 82)
00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL (ICH4/ICH4-L) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)
00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DB (ICH4) IDE Controller (rev 02)
00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) SMBus Controller (rev 02)
00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
01:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB PRO/100 VE (LOM) Ethernet Controller (rev 82)
```
lsusb output

```
Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0846:9020 NetGear, Inc. 
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
```
lsmod output

```
Module                  Size  Used by
ipt_MASQUERADE          1419  0 
xt_state                1014  0 
ipt_REJECT              2004  0 
xt_tcpudp               1927  0 
iptable_filter          1302  0 
nf_nat_h323             5121  0 
nf_conntrack_h323      46894  1 nf_nat_h323
nf_nat_pptp             1996  0 
nf_conntrack_pptp       4681  1 nf_nat_pptp
nf_conntrack_proto_gre     3901  1 nf_conntrack_pptp
nf_nat_proto_gre        1271  1 nf_nat_pptp
nf_nat_tftp              728  0 
nf_conntrack_tftp       2905  1 nf_nat_tftp
nf_nat_sip              5574  0 
nf_conntrack_sip       18703  1 nf_nat_sip
nf_nat_irc              1168  0 
nf_conntrack_irc        3348  1 nf_nat_irc
nf_nat_ftp              1398  0 
nf_conntrack_ftp        5361  1 nf_nat_ftp
iptable_nat             3752  0 
nf_nat                 16289  9 ipt_MASQUERADE,nf_nat_h323,nf_nat_pptp,nf_nat_proto_gre,nf_nat_tftp,nf_nat_sip,nf_nat_irc,nf_nat_ftp,iptable_nat
nf_conntrack_ipv4      10783  3 iptable_nat,nf_nat
nf_conntrack           63258  18 ipt_MASQUERADE,xt_state,nf_nat_h323,nf_conntrack_h323,nf_nat_pptp,nf_conntrack_pptp,nf_conntrack_proto_gre,nf_nat_tftp,nf_conntrack_tftp,nf_nat_sip,nf_conntrack_sip,nf_nat_irc,nf_conntrack_irc,nf_nat_ftp,nf_conntrack_ftp,iptable_nat,nf_nat,nf_conntrack_ipv4
nf_defrag_ipv4          1117  1 nf_conntrack_ipv4
ip_tables              10460  2 iptable_filter,iptable_nat
x_tables               15921  7 ipt_MASQUERADE,xt_state,ipt_REJECT,xt_tcpudp,iptable_filter,iptable_nat,ip_tables
binfmt_misc             6599  1 
dm_crypt               11385  0 
snd_intel8x0           25632  2 
snd_ac97_codec         99227  1 snd_intel8x0
ac97_bus                1014  1 snd_ac97_codec
snd_pcm                71475  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec
snd_seq_midi            4588  0 
snd_rawmidi            17783  1 snd_seq_midi
snd_seq_midi_event      6047  1 snd_seq_midi
snd_seq                47174  2 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_midi_event
ppdev                   5556  0 
snd_timer              19067  2 snd_pcm,snd_seq
snd_seq_device          5744  3 snd_seq_midi,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq
parport_pc             26058  1 
snd                    49006  11 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device
ndiswrapper           184207  0 
psmouse                59033  0 
serio_raw               4022  0 
soundcore                880  1 snd
lp                      7342  0 
snd_page_alloc          7120  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm
shpchp                 29886  0 
parport                31492  3 ppdev,parport_pc,lp
dm_raid45              81721  0 
xor                    15136  1 dm_raid45
btrfs                 489451  0 
zlib_deflate           19266  1 btrfs
crc32c                  2531  1 
libcrc32c                887  1 btrfs
i915                  290938  2 
drm_kms_helper         30200  1 i915
drm                   168054  2 i915,drm_kms_helper
intel_agp              26360  2 i915
e100                   30356  0 
i2c_algo_bit            5168  1 i915
mii                     4425  1 e100
video                  18712  1 i915
agpgart                32011  2 drm,intel_agp
output                  1883  1 video
```
uname -r output

```
2.6.35-22-generic
```
My computer is a Gateway 310s p Desktop

I am running Linux Mint 10 (Julia)

Thanks,

Clavin12


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Linux Mint Wifi Can't Connect to wpa2 level security*

Hi,

Thank you for all of this information. Can you tell me if you have the Netgear WNA3100 wireless usb adapter? Are you able to connect to the internet without WPA2 security on?

Cheers!


----------



## Clavin12 (Nov 13, 2009)

*Re: Linux Mint Wifi Can't Connect to wpa2 level security*

That's just the one. Indeed I can connect with the security off.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Linux Mint Wifi Can't Connect to wpa2 level security*

Hi,

I would like you to try and change the security on your router. It seems that if you change the security from WPA2 Personal (TKIP) to WPA2 Personal (PSK) + AES and reboot your computer, it has worked in the past for some people. Try and and see if you are able to connect.

Cheers!


----------



## Clavin12 (Nov 13, 2009)

*Re: Linux Mint Wifi Can't Connect to wpa2 level security*

Hi,

I changed the security, but still had no luck connecting.


----------



## Clavin12 (Nov 13, 2009)

*Re: Linux Mint Wifi Can't Connect to wpa2 level security*

Hi,

I determined through testing with a laptop that the problem is the distance from the router, which is on the far side of the building.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Linux Mint Wifi Can't Connect to wpa2 level security*

Glad that you were able to figure this out. If this is solved please mark it solved in the thread tools at the top.

Cheers!


----------

